# new to site, struggling with college also!



## trying2overcome (Jun 12, 2009)

I am a 26 year old female that has been living with IBS for the past 10 years. I was diagnosed at 15 or 16 after going through Mono. To make a long story short, I ended up with severe anxiety and stomach problems. My IBS changes between constipation and diarrhea, plus I also always feel gassy. I can totally relate to everyone that is in school right now. High school ended up being a nightmare for me. I had been a straight A honor roll student and went to what teachers thought was a problem student. I had to always miss class and was always sick. The thought of having to sit in the classroom gave me such anxiety and made my IBS so much worse. I eventually left and got my GED in 11th grade. I had tried the homebound home schooling program, but you can only be in that for so long. I felt like no one understood what I was going through, and what 16 year old girl wants to talk about gas and bowel movements with friends? I tried community college for a while too, and that was a little easier. Right now I go to a private college and am in an accelerated program. It's hard having to be in class everyday from 8-1, with all the same people. I hate having to be in a quiet room, especially for long periods of time. My stomach usually churns and it's so embarrassing! But I have decided that I won't let IBS take control over my life anymore. I try to just stick it out and make myself believe that no one cares what my stomach is doing but me, and that's usually true. I have found a few things that have helped me, especially recently since I don't have the option of missing out on class and staying home dealing with my stomach. Here are some things that I have found to be helpful:-benefiber. It makes me less gassy than metamucil wafers. I mix half a tablespoon(half of the recommended does) in with yogurt in the morning. You can't even taste it.-ginger peppermint tea, esp at night. It's very soothing to the stomach.-I try to stay away from fast food and alcohol, unless I'm at home. I also try to eat very plain foods and not very much while I'm at school. I feel like this helps with not having to have a bowel movement while I'm stuck in the classroom for 5 hours. Being constipated or having diarrhea and being stuck in your seat is no fun and it can be embarrassing to have to use the school bathroom.-I also started taking Align. It's one of the probiotics that contains Bifantis, which is supposed to help with IBS. It's about $30 for a months supply, but I think it's worth it so far. -I make sure I get up and have at least an hour and a half before having to be in class. This gives me time to eat breakfast and get things moving. It makes my stomach hurt less and causes me less stress since I don't have to rush to get out the door.-I also try and work out as often as possible, even when I'm having stomach pains. It actually helps me. It relieves stress and gets things moving, esp when I'm constipated.-Sometimes I can tell that it's going to be a rough day and I'll take a half a xanax of the .5. This calms me down a little and helps relax my stomach. If I feel esp stressed in class or feel like my stomach is going to start churning, I'll try and get up and walk around somehow, maybe throw something away or go get a drink of water.I guess that we all just have to realize that we aren't alone. I'm so glad that I found this site. I wish I had known about it sooner. We can all get through school and college, we just have to find different ways of doing it. Just remember that it's not forever. Whenever I have a tough morning I go on this site and it makes me feel better about the day As far as relationships, its easier to just get it out and not try to hide it, which I'm def guilty of doing. I'm in the process of moving out and living with my boyfriend. He knows I have stomach problems, but not exactly what's going on. None of my previous boyfriends cared and were fully supportive. One even had IBS himself! You'll be surprised how many people suffer with stomach problems and are too embarrassed to talk about it. Especially people in school because of all of the stress that school can cause. I've found that just being open with people and unashamed makes people talk to you about their stomach problems too. And trust me, everyone has them at some point, maybe just not as chronic as ours.


----------



## gemini1987 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow your story pretty much matches mine to a T. I'm a 22 year old male who has been living with this disorder since I was around 15 or 16. However I was only diagnosed with it within the past year. I used to do so well in school and always got A's and B's, then once IBS started kicking in around my sophomore year I totally went the opposite way and was lucky to pass a class in some cases. I just totally felt defeated, and like nothing I did would help. I honestly thought the entire thing was in my mind and didn't have a clue about IBS nor did I go see a doctor at the time. I was just too embarassed! I just accepted it as part of my life, then only did things get worse as I began to loose my confidence after experiencing embarassing situation after the next. Sometimes I felt like I had to go to the bathroom before every class. I was so self-conscious and felt like every sound was just echoing through the entire room and everyone knew that it was me! This really started to hurt me when I started getting tardies and eventually got a truancy ticket for so many. I was at least lucky enough to finish high school with my class and earn a diploma, but it wasn't easy. I feel that IBS has completely ruined my life, but like you said it is something that you can at least partially control on your own. You just need discipline and support. I really want to go back to finish college but I really need to start gaining my confidence back. Sometimes its so bad that I won't even go to see a movie with my friends....I just feel like I'm missing out on so much because of all the psychological damage this disorder can take it's toll on you. However as of lately I have been going to the gym and trying to eat more regular smaller portion meals throughout the day. I found that increasing my fiber has helped tremendously and I too suffer from both constipation and diaharrea, but more often constipation. I just wish that I could do the things in life that so many people take for granted...but I don't want to be defeated by this either! I'm so glad that there is a support website like this one and know that I'm not just the only one with this problem or just crazy making it up in my mind. Thank you for your post and good luck to you in the future!


----------



## psuchick402 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey. I really enjoyed both of your stories.I just posted something on the forums. I am a journalist and an IBS sufferer for 2 years. I'm only 23.I am trying to shed light on young adults and suffering from IBS. I would love to interview both of you, because of your stories.We can do it via e-mail. Can that work for you? Please just PM me.I would really, really appreciate it.Let me know.Bethany


----------



## NAS (Sep 17, 2009)

i am a 26 year old male.yeah, its really good to know that i am not the only one going through this problem. in my case i was a little lucky that i got through school (both O and A levels) before being struck with IBS. It all started 2 yrs ago (six months into my job at one of the Big 4 accounting firms) when i suffered from soar throat and fever (i also have sinusitis) and got antibiotics from my doctor. one week after recovering from the fever i felt that i was taking longer than usual in the toilet and even after that i felt that my intestines were not completely cleared. as time passed by my duration in the toilet increased and so did my frustration. i struggled reaching to work on time. it got really hard for me to face the embarrassment of reaching office late even though knowing all the time that i was waking up hours before all the rest of the office staff but was still struggling to make it to work on time. i still dont know whether my problem is IBS - C or IBS - PI but my doctor did diagnose me with IBS after performing endoscopy. now although i do have bowel movements nearly everyday but the time taken can be anywhere between 40mins to a painful 2 hrs. and would u believe it that i come out of the toilet really happy if its just 40 mins. everyday i have to wake up around 2.5hrs before office time. i have still not got my diet and medicines sorted out. but really i think i will try anything to ensure that for the rest of my life i can have bowel movements that r complete and 'bleeding-free'.


----------

